# Hobbes YAY!



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

This is nice. I like having my own little journal thing...

Sad thing is I don't know what to write... Well I rode today on Hobbes. It took forever to tack him up today. He nipped me once. I guess his old owners used to let him get away with that kind of stuff... he's a good horse but he needs to have a little bit better manners. The only bad habits he had are: nipping apparently as of today, not going in the trailer not even if his life depends on it, and sometimes very very rarely he rears. Overall he's gentle but a little stubborn and very smart. 

Anyway riding went well until my stirrup fell out at a lope and I lost my balance... ugh sometimes I just don't bounce very well. My back still hurts.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

Hobbes whinied at me cuz I went outside and said hello. He's so funny. I love it when the horses just wait for you to come outside and follow you around, it just warms my heart.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

Brushed the horses until they shined today... I should get out the saddle really...


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

The farrier came out yesterday  and no thrush! Yay! I hate that stinky fungus...

I like my farrier. He's an old guy who knows everything, I swear. We talked about people asking him to trim horses hooves mustang style. Apparently some people believe that the way mustang's hooves are is God's style and they want their horses to look like that. Some people are convinced they have to put gravel in they're pastures to shape the hooves 'Mustang Style'. Only thing is where mustangs live the climate is dry, here its wet. So when the horses walk in dew all morning they're hooves get soft then they go walk on hard gravel... 

So we BSed with the farrier for a while then we got out the saddle and rode Hobbes around the pasture.


----------

